# Battering ram wood splitter



## DAGUS WYSONG (Aug 13, 2009)

Had to cut down a couple of huge oak trees and cleared out several other trees, probably seven or eight cords worth. Don't want to buy a log splitter. I wonder if a heavy log with a wedge mounted on the end would work against another log with the piece to be split in between. I have more time than money and probably have something laying around to make a wedge. If I do it, I'll post some pictures. Has anyone else tried something like this?

It would cost me 75 dollars to rent a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a 34 ton wood splitter.

And it moans and groans sometimes when splitting oak.

And that is the weight of about 13 pick-up trucks placing pressure on that 8 inch metal wedge to split the wood!

Perhaps you could advertise in craigs list or somewhere and make a deal with someone, that if they split part of the wood for you, they get the rest?


----------



## Ol' Brian (Aug 14, 2009)

DAGUS WYSONG said:


> Had to cut down a couple of huge oak trees and cleared out several other trees, probably seven or eight cords worth. Don't want to buy a log splitter. I wonder if a heavy log with a wedge mounted on the end would work against another log with the piece to be split in between. I have more time than money and probably have something laying around to make a wedge. If I do it, I'll post some pictures. Has anyone else tried something like this?
> 
> It would cost me 75 dollars to rent a hydraulic splitter.



How do you plan on powering your battering ram? Where are you going to get your force?

I'd like to hear more about your idea before I say "get a log splitter..."


----------



## DAGUS WYSONG (Aug 14, 2009)

xlr82v2 said:


> How do you plan on powering your battering ram? Where are you going to get your force?
> 
> I'd like to hear more about your idea before I say "get a log splitter..."



The Romans had battering rams that knocked down fortress doors and walls, they swung back and forth cradled on ropes like a swing. It occured to me that some people use a wedge with a handle on it that weighs about 8 lb. If you put a wedge on the end of a small log that weighs a couple of hundred lb cradled like the Romans battering ram and for the anvil another large log with the wood to be split in between. Then by hand the cradled ram is pulled back and then helped forward and let the kinnetic energy of the ram split the wood. It works good in my head but I suppose someone would already have something like that. Probably not a good idea from somebody that has no experience. I think I like the superglue idea too!


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Aug 14, 2009)

*Hmmm....*

Sounds to me like you will invest alot of time into your battering ram idea, and it may not work. Also sounds like there is great potential for personal injury during this process. Your math and mechanics are based on sound logic, but the actuallity of being able to build a battering ram, and then actually being able to split wood effectively with it, seems to be slim to none to me. 

Also, how do you plan to stabilize the piece you are attempting to split? If the pice being split is not anchored in some way, all of that force will be transfered into motion,. turning your piece of blockwood (the round to be split) into a projectile rather than firewood.

I think it would be way cool if you could actually make it work, but I am certain that the more efficient thing to do would be to rent the splitter. Especially if you want to split 8 cords of oak. Or, you could get an 8 lb. maul and peck away at it, if you have more time than money, as you have stated. Plus as a bonus you get a GREAT workout.

Good Luck and let us know how it turns out. If you actually build this contraption, please post pics!


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 14, 2009)

and if there is a commercial grade splitter for rent,i would get that one,itll probably be a couple hundred a day?it will be well worth it though,maybe see if the neighbor will split the cost with you?


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 14, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Super Glue a stick to your wedge and call it your Maw!


 
Unless it's gnarley white oak, most of it splits pretty nice - A few wedges & a maul, once cooler weather comes have at it - Now a twisted up hard maple on the other hand, get the best splitter you can.


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 14, 2009)

Use a maul and use the experience for personal introspection. Powerful experience, time well spent. 8 cords no big deal if theres only eight, i.e light at the end of the tunnel. Just skip the awful pieces. Not worth the effort... they won't split anyhow.... unless


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Aug 14, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> Use a maul and use the experience for personal introspection. Powerful experience, time well spent. 8 cords no big deal if theres only eight, i.e light at the end of the tunnel. Just skip the awful pieces. Not worth the effort... they won't split anyhow.... unless



unless... you get that battering ram working. Maybe you could load your truck with a trebuchet...

just messin with ya:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ol' Brian (Aug 15, 2009)

Haha, I guess we were kinda on the same page then... I was envisioning a big A-frame, trebuchet-looking contraption with a log swinging from a pair of ropes with a wedge stuck on one end 

I'd keep an eye on craigslist, were it me in your situation... there always seems to be splitters on there for sale. Always use the right tool for the job...


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 15, 2009)

I really like the way you're thinking Dagus. Keep up the creativity, and best of luck, our best wishes are with you, at least mine are.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 18, 2009)

*Split saw the tough ones*

I,ve used my saw to split an awefull lot of fire wood , 50 cord or more .......If you lay the piece down you will pull long noodles ,if you stand it up , mostly fine saw dust .. I havn,t used a steel splitting wedge in maybe 20 years maybe longer , and I sell firewood for a living quite often ............I don,t even own a splitting maul , but rather use a 5 lb rafting ax , usually with a 32 or 36" handle ............ I grew up sometimes having to split Elm ....That will make you repent of splitting wood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
.Use a chain saw with a sharp ,not too hungry chain !!!
It,s alot faster in the long run than you think ..EASIER ALSO !!!!!!!


----------



## DAGUS WYSONG (Aug 18, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> I,ve used my saw to split an awefull lot of fire wood , 50 cord or more .......If you lay the piece down you will pull long noodles ,if you stand it up , mostly fine saw dust .. I havn,t used a steel splitting wedge in maybe 20 years maybe longer , and I sell firewood for a living quite often ............I don,t even own a splitting maul , but rather use a 5 lb rafting ax , usually with a 32 or 36" handle ............ I grew up sometimes having to split Elm ....That will make you repent of splitting wood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> .Use a chain saw with a sharp ,not too hungry chain !!!
> It,s alot faster in the long run than you think ..EASIER ALSO !!!!!!!



What is your proceedure? Do you make a shallow cut and then use the axe as a wedge?


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 18, 2009)

No , just saw all the way thru ......The noodles will plug up in the clutch cover so you will need to pull them out sometimes .. And you need to keep the rrrrssss up while in the cut , not screamin ,but usually , not dogged in either ........ .. You will get a fair amount of sawdust or noodles ... I use it for bedding in dog houses ................. I saw a good size round in half , lay the flats down side by side , and thats the cradle for some more ............ I mainly use the saw for the tough ones .. and usually use the flip split method with the ax .............


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Aug 18, 2009)

So, I had a dream last night (I know, I am not :censored: right in the head) about this concept. I was thinking, a better way to do this, is this: Rather than mount the wedge on the ram, have the wedge stationary on a platform or the like (see pic)






Have a set of rails, in which an impact plate is mounted, like railcar on tracks. Place the blockwood (round) between the impact plate and the wedge, and use the kinetic energy of the ram to force the impact plate into the blockwood, and force the blockwood through the wedge.

I dont know why I am thinking about this stuff in the middle of the night...


----------



## Ol' Brian (Aug 18, 2009)

This problem remains:

How are you going to store potential energy in the battering ram, to be later converted to kinetic energy?


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Aug 19, 2009)

you gotta swing that ram, thats the difficult part... pull it back with a rope or winch or truck or endentured servants... whatever you got... put a quick release on it and let it go...

I havent dreamed that part up yet, and I have no intention of actually building this thing, I leave that to the OP.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Aug 19, 2009)

oh, and by endentured servants, I mean the kind I got, friends, family, children, sisters, brothers...


----------



## keyore (Aug 21, 2009)

*worth trying*

I would give it a shot.There are crazier ideas that have worked.Just be careful.Good luck.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 21, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> So, I had a dream last night (I know, I am not :censored: right in the head) about this concept. I was thinking, a better way to do this, is this: Rather than mount the wedge on the ram, have the wedge stationary on a platform or the like (see pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice blueprint, no reason that wouldnt work,get some pulleys and 3 or four haulbacks should be plenty for one man to operate the hammer


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 21, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> So, I had a dream last night (I know, I am not :censored: right in the head) about this concept. I was thinking, a better way to do this, is this: Rather than mount the wedge on the ram, have the wedge stationary on a platform or the like (see pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Like this thing! Maybe you could rent the guys from the Capital One card advertisements to swing the ram. Or power it like a spud drill with a Mad Max type car. Heck just mount the ram on a Mad Max car and go for it.

Or you just rent the splitter.

Wait, how about powering The Thing like a diesel pile driver? That could work.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Aug 21, 2009)

The spirit of Rube Goldberg lives on! I love it!


----------



## hermit (Aug 21, 2009)

Ever see one of those "worm" spitters, I think that's the name, bolts on the rear wheel of a pickup.Then you push the block against it and run. sounds a little too dangerous. I haven't seen one work just seen the ads. I like the idea of laying two or three blocks end to end against a huge rock or tree and welding a wedge on rear bump put her in reverse, split several at a time.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos on the drawing... a lil more jim beam and I will master all of the intracacies of his beast...

T


----------



## Mike Van (Aug 22, 2009)

Things like a battering ram worked back in the dark ages, it was the best they could come up with [lacking C-4, etc] to open an un-willing castle door. I'm sure many people were maimed or killed when they couldn't get a hand or body out of the way fast enough. The time & money put into this ram adventure would build a nice, safe hydraulic splitter that'll split anything you have. There's a reason stuff like this became obsolete.


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 22, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Things like a battering ram worked back in the dark ages, it was the best they could come up with [lacking C-4, etc] to open an un-willing castle door. I'm sure many people were maimed or killed when they couldn't get a hand or body out of the way fast enough. The time & money put into this ram adventure would build a nice, safe hydraulic splitter that'll split anything you have. There's a reason stuff like this became obsolete.



Heretic!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 22, 2009)

*Pitman Arm splitter .*

.... They were very popular in Maine . Ran by the flywheel on a farm tractor with a 6 or 8" wide belt . Once it was level and the tractor was level , so the belt would stay on it was the most productive wood splitter ever invented , asside from a shake splitter . Which I,m suprised one of you west coast guys hasn,t posted a pic of .......


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 22, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> .... They were very popular in Maine . Ran by the flywheel on a farm tractor with a 6 or 8" wide belt . Once it was level and the tractor was level , so the belt would stay on it was the most productive wood splitter ever invented , asside from a shake splitter . Which I,m suprised one of you west coast guys hasn,t posted a pic of .......



I think there is some good Youtube video of one of those running.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 22, 2009)

2dogs said:


> I think there is some good Youtube video of one of those running.



i have seen that video,best not be hungover running that badboy!couldnt find the vid last time i looked?:monkey:


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

My Dad completly rebuilt one for a guy when I was a kid .. the guy had the steel parts but the wood was all shot .... Dad timber framed the A Frames and all .. sure do wish I could find a good pic of it or one someone has ....... Make one myself ...


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

*Pitman Arm Wood Stlitter*

Try to post a you tube link to what I,m talking about http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX0JXybkcB4... We'll see if that worked !!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 24, 2009)

Heres one even better http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOLQOjBvreA.. As I remember the one my Dad built was taller and much bigger .. But then I was a kid ,and you know how things get smaller as you get bigger ..


----------



## 380LGR (Aug 24, 2009)

You guys are forgetting about the old screw splitters that bolted onto the axle of a pick up.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 24, 2009)

Mike Van said:


> Unless it's gnarley white oak, most of it splits pretty nice - A few wedges & a maul, once cooler weather comes have at it - Now a twisted up hard maple on the other hand, get the best splitter you can.



:agree2: In Canada I have seen 5 hp splitters for 900 dollars. Once you get one your body will definately thank you. Plus their more productive.


----------



## Snowchief (Aug 24, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Thanks for the kudos on the drawing... a lil more jim beam and I will master all of the intracacies of his beast...
> 
> T



Outstanding!

While directing your indentured servants you could wave a mace around and yell about the dogs of war, get a mastiff and wear a metal helmet.

If the neighbors come over to see what you are doing you can pour hot oil on them from the parapet!


----------



## pepsifreak28 (Aug 28, 2009)

*I thought about this one time*

I seen a homemade log splitter that used gravity basicly it was like those hammer games you see at the fair but how it worked was a small motor hoisted a weight with an edge on it up as high as you desired and you would realease the weight and it would fall and slide down the edge of the I beam and split the wood more or less a gilotean like device


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 28, 2009)

the splitter i saw on youtube was like maybe a ten foot diameter waterweel with an axehead on like every third paddle,dont know what it was powered by,but man it sure looked dangerous,fast,but dangerous


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 28, 2009)

I was trolling thru the you tube log splitter vids , and there were 2 that were on wheels . as in they had a wedge welded (?) to a wheel , one was about 6 or 8 feet diameter wheel but it only had 1 wedge on it that I could see .... The other , the wheel was about 3 ft diameter and had 1 wedge on it .. Tho they worked I like the Pitman arm splitters better ..... With the wheel splitters , If the block didn,t split it would stop the wheel and the round of wood had to be tugged and jerked out from under the force of the wheel pushing against it ............. With the Pitman arm . if a round doesn,t split and rides up with the wedge you just slide a piece of wood under it and pop the round is split ...... You just need to keep your body parts out of the way .......... Sure beats waiting around for a hydraulic ram to extend ....


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 28, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> I was trolling thru the you tube log splitter vids , and there were 2 that were on wheels . as in they had a wedge welded (?) to a wheel , one was about 6 or 8 feet diameter wheel but it only had 1 wedge on it that I could see .... The other , the wheel was about 3 ft diameter and had 1 wedge on it .. Tho they worked I like the Pitman arm splitters better ..... With the wheel splitters , If the block didn,t split it would stop the wheel and the round of wood had to be tugged and jerked out from under the force of the wheel pushing against it ............. With the Pitman arm . if a round doesn,t split and rides up with the wedge you just slide a piece of wood under it and pop the round is split ...... You just need to keep your body parts out of the way .......... Sure beats waiting around for a hydraulic ram to extend ....


wasnt sure on the diameter,or how many splitting heads were on it,been awhile since i have seen it,i am new to "old school" wood splittin,just a 33 yr.old,hydraulic vet.,i do however remember somewhere in the back of my mind thinking wow any second now this guy is gonna pull back his bloody stump!so of course i am guilty of watching the car crash that never happened,im gonna look a little harder for that vid,without gasoline or oil we could all be musclin it!lets hope that doesnt occur,hydraulics kick ars


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 28, 2009)

Bullbuck ; don,t you run a powersaw for a living .???do you put your foot out and buck it off once a day or so ...... ????? do you muckle ahold of the bar with your lunch hooks when you have the chain spinning and the saw doin 13,000 rpm ???????????????????????? Why in the world would you put a body part in the way of a splitter ???? Safe as bein in church !!!!!Actually thats not to safe depending on the church ...Safer than bein in church ,, there ya go !!!!!.. If you needed to split wood @ 40 or 50 below , or even 30 below you would appreciate not having hydraulics ...


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 28, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Bullbuck ; don,t you run a powersaw for a living .???do you put your foot out and buck it off once a day or so ...... ????? do you muckle ahold of the bar with your lunch hooks when you have the chain spinning and the saw doin 13,000 rpm ???????????????????????? Why in the world would you put a body part in the way of a splitter ???? Safe as bein in church !!!!!Actually thats not to safe depending on the church ...Safer than bein in church ,, there ya go !!!!!.. If you needed to split wood @ 40 or 50 below , or even 30 below you would appreciate not having hydraulics ...



fair enough,yes i do run a saw and i like high chainspeed and have been told by people that i can roundfile plenty good,you have to be alert at all times!i have been in some pretty sketchy scenarios over the years,i think thats the addiction,and yes there are some churches you could fart in that would be more dangerous than barberchairing a three foot spruce lol, i logged in an area in northern n.m. that it got to 20 below one night,and was damn cold every other night,diesel was uselees till noon or so,even the bar oil that we kept in the camper would barely pour in the morning,nothing like ak.though


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 29, 2009)

I may have to get a hyd.splitter . , but I don,t want to .. I would rather get a welder and start scrounging up steel , and mill up some 6x6 x 8 to make the timber frame . If I could find about a 1 foot long piece of pipeline pipe that was new , , that would make the drive wheel for the pitman arm ........ A 3 foot long hydraulic ram would work for the splitter arm or pitman arm . Drive shaft from an old truck would make the drive shaft ....... I bet it could be run with a 3 hp Briggs and Straton , ect engine ........


----------



## striperswaper (Sep 1, 2009)

*big maul*

get a 12LB "monster maul" cut and split this winter when everything is frozen
the oak will just fall apart when it sees that big sucker coming down on it
just make sure the wood and ground is frozen


----------



## striperswaper (Sep 1, 2009)

just reread your first post...
if the trees haven't been bucked up yet leave them until winter then cut them to firewood size. you want the moisture in the wood so that it can freeze and they will just pop open with the maul
I used to fell and buck on saturdays, split on sunday
doing it frozen you will be surprized how fast you can go down a truck of a tree


----------



## Mr Black (Nov 18, 2015)

Funny... I was wondering the same, as OP was questioning. I was looking up formulas to calculate the forces when this post happened to appear.

I love splitting wood by hand, great for body and soul... But I also want to split with something utterly rediculous...

Also, Fun other ideas:
Trebuchet Splitter
Teeter-Totter Splitter
Bolt-Cutter Splitter
Pile-Driver Splitter

C'mon guys 6 years and created one of these excentic toys... LOL


----------

